# Ocean Trident 13 Angler vs Wilderness Tarpon 130 X



## Woodrow (Feb 5, 2009)

Good morning,

I have narrowed my search for new kayaks for inshore fishing between the Ocean Trident 13 Angler and Wilderness Tarpon 130 X.

Anyone have any experiences with either one of these?

Thanks


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

I hate when no one gives feedback. So I will at least respond. The Ocean Trident looks a lot like the Ocean Kayak Big Game 2 which is what I have. Just from the looks I like the Trident. I wish I’d had the money to purchase a peddle Kayak but maybe down the road sometime. I like the Ocean Kayak BG2 because it’s really stable and has lots of room. Anyhow I’d check the reviews and if you can get hands on to check them out first. If not you’ll have to do what I did and pick the one you like the best and can afford. Good luck


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

I’ve owned both, easy Wilderness


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

I've had a Trident 13' for around 5 years and love it. The rod hatch is very convenient and easy to use, it paddles and tracks very well, the seat it comes with is very comfortable to me and at almost 61 years old that should say a lot.

I owned an older model 15' Tarpon, didn't like it and sold it but have never been on a Tarpon 130 X.


----------

